# 

## kierowca

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Od dłuższego już czasu mam problem z upierdliwym sąsiadem który utrudnia mi wjazd i wyjazd z mojego garażu. Ciągłe prośby o przestawianie auta już mnie irytują, więc ostatnio zasugerowałem sąsiadowi aby stawiał auto nie przed swoim garażem (bo to uniemożliwia mi wyjazd) tylko 4-5m bardziej w prawo i wtedy nikomu nie będzie jego auto przeszkadzało, po mojej uwadze sąsiad bardzo się zirytował i zaczął wrzeszczeć i wyklinać mówił że to jego wjazd i może tam stać ile mu się podoba, a jak ja mam problem to nie trzeba było tam garażu stawiać a jak nie to niech sobie jeżdżę przez ogródki( jest to nie możliwe z wiadomych powodów grządki itp) Poradźcie co mam zrobić. Niżej zamieszczą szkic podwórka.

----------


## neokowal2

A nie możesz dać tyłem w prawo, a potem do przodu w lewo i wyjechać między dębem a swoim garażem.

----------


## kierowca

w rzeczywistości ten garaż obok mojego jest bardzie posunięty do przodu, manewr jest wykonalny kiedyś nawet jak sąsiada nie było i zostawił tak auto to tak musiałem kombinować, jest tam dość ciasno manewrowałem dobre 5minut a jak codziennie się wjeżdża i wyjeżdża w szczególności rano do pracy jest to męczące.

----------


## wojtas122

pogadaj z nim w ten sposób: ,,sąsiad mam sprawe weź stawiaj auto trochę w prawo bo nie moge wyjechać ,myślę że jesteś człowiekiem* inteligentnym* i zrozumiesz mnie(uśmiech nr 5 i po sprawie, podkreśl w wymowie słowo inteligentny). Ja miałem podobny problem z miejscem parkingowym koło biura, uderzyłem do sąsiada z taką mową i już samochodu mi nie stawia.
Jeśli się w ,,mój" sposób nie dogadacie to lipa,ciągła przepychanka będzie  :Evil:

----------


## kowalio

wstaw kolego zdjęcie real, na pierwszy rzut oka sąsiad to zwykły k...s
zapytaj policję czy moze tak robić, zagrodzenie wjazdu to wykroczenie, mogą mu odholować samochód, ale ciężko powiedzieć po tym rysunku, czyja działka gdzie granica itp

----------


## jareko

zacznij parkować przed jego garażem
do takich ludzi nic nie dociera - niestety
Widze ze czeka cie eskalacja walki o wolny wyjazd  :sad:  
można tez spuścić mu powietrze z wszystkich kol  :smile: 
lub podłożyć gwoźdź tak by ruszając sam sobie go wbił do końca
ja bym s... umilił życie  :Lol:

----------


## gorgonit

Jeszcze na rysunku zaznacz gdzie sie konczy Twoja , a gdzie sąsiada działka

----------


## jareko

> Jeszcze na rysunku zaznacz gdzie sie konczy Twoja , a gdzie sąsiada działka


a co to ma do rzeczy? Nawet jesli granica jest jakby nie po mysli zainteresowanego to czy sąsiadowi korona z łepetyny spadnie umożliwiając mu wyjazd z garażu? Widać raczej chęć utrudnienia życia za wszelka cenę

Już Jaśko z Pawlaków za trzy palce miedzy do USiA siusia wyemigrował - tu też zapowiada się miłość miedzy Kargulem a Pawlakiem - taka nasza cecha narodowa - sąsiad sąsiadowi wilkiem

----------


## anetabo

Jak masz AutoCasco to spróbuj może jednak się zmieścisz między dębem a jego samochodem... 
A na poważeni to ze zdjęcia nic nie wynika oprócz tego, że masz jednak możliwość wyjechania z garażu. A, że nie jest to swobodny wyjazd to nie zmienia faktu, że jest. Może warto zmienić samochód na mniejszy.

----------


## lukasz_p

SEDNO SPRAWY TO:




> Jeszcze na rysunku zaznacz gdzie sie konczy Twoja , a gdzie sąsiada działka


.. cała reszta to za przeproszeniem pier....lenie

----------


## jareko

> ....to za przeproszeniem pier....lenie


za przeproszeniem tez ludzki odruch  :smile:

----------


## lukasz_p

> Napisał lukasz_p
> 
> ....to za przeproszeniem pier....lenie
> 
> 
> za przeproszeniem tez ludzki odruch


  :Lol:

----------


## bladyy78

Zgadza się najważniejsze jest to gdzie jest granica twojej i sąsiada działki. 
Bo jeżeli ten podjazd jest sąsiada to ma do tego prawo żeby tam stał, a to że Cie puszczał to było tylko jego dobra wola.  Ja też bym się wkurzał że nie mogę stanąć przed swoim garażem jak by podjazd był mój .

----------


## marcin714

Najbardziej winny jest ten dąb   :big grin:  A co do granic to te garaże wyglądają mi na takie co to na jednej działce stoją. Wtedy jest problem bo to niby podjazd sąsiada a nie sąsiada. Trudno też sięmu dziwić że przed swoim garażem parkuje a nie gdzieś tam sobie. Jeśli jednak ten podjazd to jego własność to dałeś ciała lokując garaż bez możliwości dojazdu. Bo o jeżdzeniu po jego ziemi zapomnij. Ostatecznie też ci odpowie że parkuj sobie pod dębem a nie w garażu. I nic nie zrobisz.

Powalić dęba i po kłopocie.

----------


## gorgonit

Jareko - zastanów sie co piszesz .  Co  jesli sasiad stawia samochód na swojej działce - co nie wolno mu ???? musi pytać czy moze stawiac samochód przed swoim garazem ?? na swojej działce ??

----------


## kierowca

Widzę że  dyskusja się rozwija   :big grin:   Każdy garaż stoi na osobnej działce tak więc podjazd do garażu już nie jest własnością danej osoby, gdyż jest to część wspólna podwórka.

----------


## jareko

> Jareko - zastanów sie co piszesz .  Co  jesli sasiad stawia samochód na swojej działce - co nie wolno mu ???? musi pytać czy moze stawiac samochód przed swoim garazem ?? na swojej działce ??


jasne ze mu wolno, wszak Paweł i Gaweł w jednym spali domu.....
Nie musi pytać ale kierowca sugeruj wręcz utrudnianie jemu żywota przez sąsiada
Własność i granice działki to jedno, dobrosąsiedzkie stosunki jak i wogóle ogólnoludzkie, to drugie
A co byś powiedział jakby tuz przed twoimi oknami sąsiad sobie kompostownie urządził czy jakieś inne śmierdzące cudo - wszak jego teren i może robić co chce zgodnie z prawem - oczywiście przeszedłbyś nad tym do porządku dziennego i okien nie otwierał bo smród jak w prosektorium

----------


## Kris2222

jest jeden sposób który usidli samochód sąsiada na pewien czas
kup z litr kwasu solnego, znajdziesz gdzieś w hurtowniach , jak sąsiad zostawi 
samochód , to otwórz mu wlew do baku i wlej ten litr kwasu do tegoż baku   :Lol:  
na efekty przyjdzie ci czekać z tydzień, czasami dwa tygodnie i remont silnika ma murowany , wiem że to nie ładnie ale przestrzegam zasady że na huja trzeba huja    :Evil:   przepraszam za przekleństwa

----------


## jareko

to popraw gdyż "h" pisze się przez "ch"  :Lol:  
niestety  :sad:

----------


## Kris2222

jeden ch...j  :Lol:

----------


## jareko

> jeden ch...j


tyż prawda, każdy wie o jaką część ciała chodzi  :Lol:

----------


## kierowca

Oj panowie macie racje  :smile:  Dobry sąsiad to skarb  :smile:

----------


## Kris2222

nie przejmuj sie kierowca ,jeden taki h.. to jeszcze obleci ale dwóch to już sajgon   :Lol:  
coś o tym wiem  ,bo taki mi sie trafiło

----------


## lukasz_p

> nie przejmuj sie kierowca ,jeden taki h.. to jeszcze obleci ale dwóch to już sajgon   
> coś o tym wiem  ,bo taki mi sie trafiło


Kris może rozwiniesz temat :wink:

----------


## bladyy78

Czy wszyscy z was parkują za każdym razem auto w garażu?  Lub wjeżdżają autem do siebie na posesje?Nie raz zapewne stawiacie auta przed swoja brama wjazdową. 
Mi też by się pewnie nie chciało za każdym razem parkować auta w garażu i parkował bym je tylko na noc, dlatego rozumie tego sąsiada.
Z tego opisu i tak niewiele wynika pisze że podwórko wspólne a garaże na osobnych działkach nie można chyba postawić garażu bez kawałka ziemi przed nim właśnie na takie parkowanie auta. 
A te grządki kogo? Może twoje i dlatego sąsiada trafia że on grządek nie ma  a ty zamiast je zlikwidować i zrobić sobie swój dojazd, trujesz mu dupę.

----------


## kierowca

To jest nie wykonalne nie tylko przez same grządki musiałbym rozebrać trzy płoty przejechać przez ogródki dwóch innych sąsiadów i przez ogródek trzeciego sąsiada z podwórka obok, krótko mówiąc ten upierdliwy sąsiad palnął ten argument (jego zdaniem) bez pomyślenia gdy powiedziałem ze chyba sobie żartuje to on odparł ze niech sobie wybuduje autostradę  :smile:  I weź tu z takim rozmawiaj

----------


## JackD

proste.... jeżeli nie możesz fizycznie wyjechać ze swojej posesji na drogę, to wezwij policję, a jeszcze lepiej straż miejską i niech oni rozwiążą temat. Albo sąsiadowi dadza mandat, albo wezwa pomoc drogową, a w każdym razie zroni sie zawierucha i Ty nie musisz dyskutować.
No chyba, że masz coś nachlapane w planach, czy coś postawione nielegalnie.
Na ku.asa trzeba jeszcze większych.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gorgonit

i to sa dobre rady na forum serwowane przez najlepszych doradców  w stylu  przebij  koła , kup kwas  i zniszcz samochód - zenada .

----------


## Kris2222

stary te rady są sprawdzone i w 100% rozwiązują problemy   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## JackD

> i to sa dobre rady na forum serwowane przez najlepszych doradców  w stylu  przebij  koła , kup kwas  i zniszcz samochód - zenada .


no nie bądź taki zasadniczy.
Jeżeli z gościem nie mozna normalnie pogadać to co pozostaje??
Chyba, że jeszcze nikogo takiego nie spotkałeś w życiu. /czego nie życzę/
POzdr.

----------


## jareko

> i to sa dobre rady na forum serwowane przez najlepszych doradców  w stylu  przebij  koła , kup kwas  i zniszcz samochód - zenada .


żenadą jest w takiej sytuacji bronic człowieka powołując się na prawo własności - które jak tu widać nie do końca jest po jego stronie 
Człowiek człowiekowi wilkiem  - czyż nie? 
A jaki to dla niego problem ustawić samochód albo lekko pod katem albo dalej od drzewa?
Żenadą jest to ze ludzie mieszkający obok siebie są dla siebie tak upierdliwi i meczący

----------


## Iwona Sudol

> proste.... jeżeli nie możesz fizycznie wyjechać ze swojej posesji na drogę, to wezwij policję, a jeszcze lepiej straż miejską i niech oni rozwiążą temat. Albo sąsiadowi dadza mandat, albo wezwa pomoc drogową, a w każdym razie zroni sie zawierucha i Ty nie musisz dyskutować.


Jeżeli teren, na którym parkowany jest pojazd, nie jest drogą publiczną, to nie mają tutaj zastosowania przepisy o ruchu drogowym i żadna ze służb mundurowych nic nie poradzi - wiem z własnego doświadczenia. Mogą podjąć interwencję tylko w wypadku, gdy ktoś zastawił np. jedyną drogę ewakuacyjną (która już nie musi być publiczna).
Krótko mówiąc - trzeba się dogadać - po dobroci, z uśmiechem na twarzy  :big grin:

----------


## bladyy78

W takim razie jeżeli prawda jest to co piszesz, masz zgodę na ten garaż i oczywiście sąsiad też ma zgodę na swój garaż, to niestety ale sąsiad nie może Ci blokować dojazdu do twojego garażu. I ja bym nie dyskutował następnym razem z sąsiadem tylko wezwał straż miejska oni oni skutecznie rozwiążą problem. Sąsiad nie dostanie na mandatu ale zostanie pouczony i na pewno już nie będzie stawiał tam samochodu.  Nie słuchaj przypadkiem tych co proponują siłowe środki, też masz samochód i sąsiad może zrobić podobnie, a nawet jak nie to możesz mieć później poważne problemy, od tych spraw jest straż miejska i ona się tym zajmie.

----------


## gorgonit

tak naprawde nikt nie zna sytuacji  trzeba by wysłuchac 2 stron konfliktu zeby wyrobic sobie opinie na tema zaistniałego konfliktu  , a tutaj juz odbył sie sąd nad sasiadem parkujacym przed swoim garazem .
Niestety na  tym forum szybko  ocenia się sytuacje  , prawie tak jak na dzikim zachodzie sądy w stylu - "zróbmy uczciwy proces ,a pozniej go powiesimy "[/i]

----------


## bladyy78

> tak naprawde nikt nie zna sytuacji  trzeba by wysłuchac 2 stron konfliktu zeby wyrobic sobie opinie na tema zaistniałego konfliktu  , a tutaj juz odbył sie sąd nad sasiadem parkujacym przed swoim garazem .
> Niestety na  tym forum szybko  ocenia się sytuacje  , prawie tak jak na dzikim zachodzie sądy w stylu - "zróbmy uczciwy proces ,a pozniej go powiesimy "[/i]


Masz tu całkowitą racje. Sam wiem że kij ma dwa końce i nie ma co odrazy na kimś wieszać psów bo można się grubo pomylić. Jestem przekonany że jakby to ten drugi sąsiad założył wątek że ktoś ciągle my kreci tyłek i zabrania mu parkoć przed swoim garażem to odpowiedzi by były podobne. Dlatego żeby takie problemy rozwiązać trzeba znać dobrze sytuacje a my jej nie znamy opierając sie tylko na słowach jednej strony.

----------


## marcin714

Jeżeli teren przzed garażami jest wspólny to nie ma ,że on ma prawo tu parkować bo to jego garaż. W garażu owszem wolno tylko jemu. Przed jego garażem może zaparkować nawet kierowca najlepiej jak jego auto jest w środku. Tylko ,że to albo uzmyałowi sytuacje albo całkiem zaogni i następnego dnia kierowca będzie miał przed swoim garażem auto. Jakiś zarządca tego terenu a napewno jakiś jest powinien może farbą wymalować jakąś drogę na tym placu a reszta by wiedziała, że tu parkować nie wolno

----------


## EarlGrey

Weź parę dni urlopu. Zaparkuj z dala od domu. Gdy sąsiad podjedzie pod garaż, zaparkuj za nim i go zastaw, przecież nie możesz dojechać do swojego garażu. A następnie czekaj na "pielgrzymkę" sąsiada. I wywal go z domu. Po paru dniach mu rura zmięknie. Aha, jak masz kamerkę internetową to ją ustaw tak, żeby widziała Twój samochód, bo nie wiadomo co są siadowi przyjdzie do głowy. 

Jest jeszcze nieco łagodniejszy sposób. Nie daleko mnie w wąskim przejeździe, gdzie jeden zaparkowany samochód skutecznie blokował wszelaki ruch mieszkańcy powiesili tabliczkę "Uwaga, tu schodzi powietrze". I jakoś od dawna nie widziałem tam żadnego samochodu.

----------


## anetabo

Toż napisał, że wyjechać może. Tylko nie chce mu się manewrować.
Niestety widziały dąb gały jak garaż brały.

----------


## marcin714

Niezupełnie bo jeśli właściciel drugiego garażu też zparkuje przed garażem to i tamta trasa jest zablokowana. Do czasu wyznaczenia dróg kierowca powinien parkować gdzie popadnie i blokować innych -tych co jego blokują bo na części wspólnej każdy ma takie same prawa. Może nawet zaparkować na podjeździe sąsiada. I myślę że po jakimś czasie rozwiązanie się jakieś znajdzie czyli jasno się określi gdzie się parkuje a gdzie jeździ.

----------

